# Comparative - Mozart's 41st Symphony - "Jupiter"



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

So I did my first real 'comparative' listening. I've certainly listened to multiple interpretations of the same piece of classical music before, but this was my first attempt to really determine if I could notice something different about the same piece by two different conductors/orchestras. I've already listened to the Mackerras before and enjoyed it, so I started with that one. Even before comparing the two, this time I noticed myself getting impatient with the 3rd Movement which felt uninspired and highly repetitive.

Right from the start with Bohm I noticed that it felt more lively, and even though I couldn't specifically point to specifics, it felt like I could hear more distinction between instruments and elements of the music. The 3rd movement was still my least favorite, but I didn't feel like saying "enough already, let's get to the finale"). Mackerras is pleasant enough, Bohm is on a higher level (at least for Jupiter).


----------

